# A friend want a C50!!!



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone here know where we can get a GOOD DEAL on a Colnago C50? He is looking for slightly used or new frame or complete bike. We are in the Bay Area so we are willing to drive up to 300 miles to see the frame or complete bike. He needs size 57 or even 56 on a traditional top tube. If you have a complete bike, it must have a full Campy Carbon Record. Let me know what you have or have any leads.

TIA


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*PM me*

I've got a 56cm 2006 C50 sitting in a box in my garage. It's got less than 200 miles on it. I originally tore it down to build up another frame that I had. I'm realizing having a frame like this sitting in storage is not doing anyone good.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

You got PM!


----------

